# Tech Lighting



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently sold and installed some Kable lights by Tech Lighting. The installation consisted of two strands of 4-50W lamps with a remote 300 watt transformer in the attic wired next to the junction box in the wall. One string worked perfectly from the very start. The second string would not light if the temperature was below 28 degrees F in the attic. The Tech Lighting rep. says low temperature should not be a problem so they sent me a second transformer. The second transformer was no good from the very start. It would not work at all. Now they are saying sorry we'll send you another transformer. This all started in October. I have a very angry customer and the delays with getting the transformers are ridiculous. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

It's been a while since I've done a tech transformer in an attic. I would recommend checking the connections to the non functional strand. But also if I read it right do you have (2) strands of (4) 50 watt lights 400 watts total on a 300 watt transformer?


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

All connections check out fine. I have been in the attic at least a dozen times trying to get these things working. Each strand has a separate 300W transformer.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Voyager said:


> All connections check out fine. I have been in the attic at least a dozen times trying to get these things working. Each strand has a separate 300W transformer.


 Swap the xfmrs.

See if the problem is still there.


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion but I already tried that. That is how I narrowed it down to the first transformer being faulty.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I know it sounds stupid but could it be a bad batch that they sent two transformers from? I know it's uncommon but I've had it happen with other stuff I the past.


----------

